# AW: Falsches Abo aufgetischt...



## Mia02 (10 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

vor einigen wenigen Monaten hatte ich bereits mein Problem hier gepostet.

Es ging um ein von mir abgeschlossenes Testabo, welches für 2 Tage 3,99 Euro kostete.

Am zweiten Tag hatte ich bereits dieses per e-mail gekündigt. Es dauerte einwenig Zeit und ich bekam per E- Mail zurückmitgeteilt, dass mein Abo gekündigt sei mit jedoch 90 Tagen Laufzeit.

Diesen etwas höheren Betrag versuchte man mir auch von meinem Konto abzubuchen, aber zum Glück hatte das nicht geklappt.

Die offenen 3,99 Euro überwies ich natürlich ganz brav. Natürlich bekam ich von der Anbieterin Maxolution Internet- Service Mahnungen per Mail zugeschickt.

Ich widersprach schriftlich per Einschreiben.
Aber nichts als Mahnungen per Mail kamen bei mir an.
Einen entsprechenden " angeblichen" Nachweis hatten diese Firma mit Angabe meiner
IP- Adresse,
Uhrzeit
und 
diesem merkwürdigen Zahlencode ( Tarifdetail):
8990,0,90,0,2 ( 90 entspricht 90 Tagen)

zugeschickt ( auch wieder per E-Mail)

Auf meine Bitte dieses mir schriftlich zukommen zu lassen, antworteten Sie mir, dass es ausdrücklich mitteilen muss und es dann 6,- Euro kosten würde.
....

Ich hatte gar nicht mehr darauf reagiert...

---

Heute kam ein Brief von RA [ edit] alias DEBRAN Inkassounternehmen.

Ein kurzer Nebengeschmack von RA [ edit]  bitte auf den Link drücken:

http://www.foren.de/system/morethread--hamburger(ka)anwalt-105215-917387-60.html

Also ist dieser anderen Usern auch nicht ganz unbekannt.

Er fordert von mir eine Gesamtsumme von 160,89 Euro ( 89,90 Euro für Testzugang)
UND 
Er weist darauf hin, dass die Anmeldung und Inanspruchnahme auf Grund der IP- Nummer, der E-mailadresse und der Login- Zeit zeitlich lückenlos nachgewiesen werden kann.
Im Fall des ergebnislosen Fristablaufs wird er seiner Auftraggeberin Maxolution Internet Services die gerichtliche Durchsetzung empfehlen.

Wie soll ich mich verhalten?

Meiner Meinung nach, handelt es hier um ein Anbieter, der irgendwelche Manipulationen durchführt. Ich weiß 100% das ich das Testabo für 3,99 Euro angekreuzt hatte.
Aber mit der Kündigungsbestätigungsmail kamen 90 Tage Abo.
Wie soll ich dies aber dem Richter beweisen?

Ich wußte doch nicht im Augenblick des Kreuzens, dass ich es mit einem [] zu tun habe...

Soll ich dem RA [edit]  nochmals eine Widerspruchserklärung schicken wie ich der  Maxolution auch schon geschickt habe?

Was soll ich jetzt tun? Oder soll ich bezahlen und habe einfach Pech gehabt?

Für Hilfe immer dankbar.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2006)

Hier im Forum gibt es für Deinen Einzelfall keine Empfehlung, da das eine verbotete Rechtsberatung wäre.

Das Thema IP-Adresse ist für Dich rum um´s Eck. Die hätte gegriffen, wenn man erst den Nutzer versucht hätte zu identifizieren. Nun hast Du aber selbst schon der Forderung widersprochen und Dich anscheinend auch als User der IP geoutet. Somit trifft Dich die volle Breitseite der Forderung, einschließlich dem Bugschusses vom RA B. aus Hamburg. Der macht jedoch nur das Inkasso. Wenn Du ihm schreibst, wie Deiner Meinung nach der Vertrag zu stande kam, dann wird er womöglich die Sache prüfen.
Es liegt generell an dem Forderungssteller zu beweisen, dass Du (und vor allem wie) als Forderungsnehmer einen Vertrag eingegangen bist - nicht umgekehrt. Nun gehst Du aber von Deiner Argumentationskette aus, womit es an dem Forderungssteller liegt, eine Gegendarstellung des Vertragsschlusses zu konstruieren. Sich nur hinter Verbindungsdaten zu verkriechen, ist da nicht besonders hilfreich und zeigt, wie ernsthaft die Gegenseite den Fall handhabt. Die Firma muss Dir (und ggf. einem Richter) deutlich darstellen können, wie das 90-Tag-Angebot eingesetzt hat und welche Art der Texte und Bestätigungen Dir im Zeitpunkt der Vertragsannahme offeriert worden sind. Kann sie das nicht, dann zieht Deine Position.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

Die Firma Maxolution ist bisher nicht negativ aufgefallen und hat eine von dir beschriebene Abzocke nicht nötig. Es ist wahrscheinlicher, dass du en 90-Tageabo ausgewählt hast und es jetzt nur nicht zugeben willst.


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2006)

T.H. schrieb:
			
		

> .... dass du en 90-Tageabo ausgewählt hast und es jetzt nur nicht zugeben willst.


Oder er hat es bei der Anmaldung schlichtweg übersehen.

Ich kenne das Angebot nicht. Aber bei den branchenüblichen Taktiken über gratis/kostenloseTestzugänge und den damit für den Kunden nicht nachvollziehbaren Vertragsabschlüssen wundert einen nichts mehr. Wer macht denn schon Screenshots über Abläufe am Internet, nur weil er mal ein paar klickibunti Bildchen sehen will?


----------



## rolf76 (11 Januar 2006)

T.H. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma Maxolution ist bisher nicht negativ aufgefallen und hat eine von dir beschriebene Abzocke nicht nötig.


Könnte es nicht sein, dass Max* nur die Abrechnung durchführt und die Inhalte von jemand anderem angeboten wurden?

Außerdem: Ein Opfer ist immer das erste, das bisher noch nichts zu hören war, sagt gar nichts...


----------



## Wembley (11 Januar 2006)

T.H. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma Maxolution ist bisher nicht negativ aufgefallen....



Na, natürlich nicht. Die Waldviertler platzen ja schon vor lauter Seriösität.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (11 Januar 2006)

Derzeit ist Antispam nicht erreichbar, daher kein Link. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat nur unser Freund Brian eine längere Krankenakte und damit Maxolution von Thron gestoßen.

Aber vielleicht hilft auch hier der gutinformierte Gast mit einer Erklärung aus. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2006)

Hab das gleiche Problem... diese Firma will von mir sogar fast 500 Euro haben... einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*max  forderung*

auch mir wurde eine mahnung/rechnung whatever zugestellt  (RA M.Bb. ) und ich bin mir absolut sicher überhaupt nirgendwo etwas angekreuzt zu haben
ich find das ne frechheit,da mir von maxolution noch nich mal in irgendeiner form eine rechnung gestellt wurde
aus heiterem himmel eine zahlungsaufforderung über mehr als 100 euro zu bekommen, is sicher nich im sinne einer "seriösen" firma
der anwalt ist übrigens seit tagen nicht erreichbar
und bei maxolution mag man mir auch keine auskunft geben
bin gespannt wo die meine id herhaben
also wenn das KEIN [edit]  is,weiß ich alles
greetz

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

*Re: max  forderung*



			
				saetche schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn das KEIN [edit]  is,weiß ich alles
> greetz
> 
> _aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert siehe NUB modaction _



sry war nur sauer,was den fakt aber nich weniger präsent macht
ich formuliere das mal um:
die wahrscheinlichkeit,dass hier jemand behumst werden soll ist relativ hoch,wobei natürlich nich auszuschließen ist, das im einzelfall berechtigte forderungen vorliegen
mfg


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

Hallo, ich bin auch leider so ein Arsch der von der Firma Maxolution auserwählt wurde.
Ich kann mich an nichts errinnern, jemals irgend ein Aboaboniert zu haben.

Der< Rechtsanwalt ist nicht erreichbar.

Kann mir jemand helfen?  um welche Seiten oder Angebote soll es sich bei Maxolution handeln??????????????????

Gruß

Adrian ( Gast)


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2006)

Was wollt Ihr nur immer mit dem Rechtsanwalt telefonieren? Schreibt dem einen Brief und gut is. Ihr macht Euch Sorgen darum, das Maxolution Eure Daten missbräuchlich verwendet - was haltet Ihr davon, dass womöglich irgendwer (evtl. ein "guter" Freund) Eure Daten bei deren Abrechungssystem eingegeben hat?


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

Ja, hast du schon Recht.

Aber in erster Linie ist ja der Rechtsanwalt die erste Anlaufstelle.
VOn Maxolution weiß ich ja gar nichts.
Wer, wie was ist die Firma???
Sitz ist ja angeblich in Österreich.

gruß
Adrian


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

Ausserdem wie soll ich denen beweisen, das ich unschuldig bin und das daß Angebot nicht von mir aboniert wurde??

Ausserdem wie kann ich Kontakt mit Maxolution aufnehmen?

Vielleicht könnte hier mal jemand einen Eintrag machen, der die Sache hintersich gebracht hat. Und uns aufklären wie der "beste" oder einfachste Weg ist.

Mittlerweile habe ich auch eine Forderung von knapp 500 Euro.

Es geht an die Nerven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Gruß

Adrian


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2006)

Adrian schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem wie kann ich Kontakt mit Maxolution aufnehmen?


Gehe doch auf den Reiter Kontakt von maxolution.at - aber Dein Ansprechpartner ist der Anwalt, der hat die Akte zur Bearbeitung.


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem wie soll ich denen beweisen, das ich unschuldig bin und das daß Angebot nicht von mir aboniert wurde??



Dazu hat ein _erlauchtes Mitglied_ des Forums folgendes geschrieben (blaue Schrift anklicken):





			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138309#138309
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138294&highlight=mitwirken#138294


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

also ich hab mit maxolution telefoniert
waren erst ganz nett,aber als sie bemerkten daß ich doch ein paar konkretere fragen habe, brach totale hektik auf der andern seite aus.
man könne mir angeblich (mit kündigung wohlgemerkt!!)
die benutzung einer -na raten sie mal- hardcoresexseite für einen bestimmten zeitraum nachweisen.
ich verlangte aufklärung oder zumindest eine rechnung an meine adresse  (die die firma ja hat)...schriftlich
so daß ich den vorgang nachvollziehen kann
(ich bin die ganze zeit extrem höflich gewesen..nur mal nebenbei bemerkt)
keine reaktion..oder doch, man sagte mir dies sei nicht möglich
man sagte die rechnungen wären an meine e-mail adresse geschickt worden.
da sag ich,is nich angekommen.
wie auch,wenn ich nich der nutzer war.
aber offensichtlich wäre es ja möglich gewesen mir eine rechnung an meine postadresse zu senden, die mahnung kam ja auch an.und wenn ich als firma ernsthaft daran interessiert bin mein mir rechtmäßig zustehendes geld zu bekommen, dann mach ich mir schon die mühe und schreibe eine physikalisch anwesende rechnung,damit eben keiner sagen kann,die wäre nicht angekommen.
jedenfalls hat der mensch im callcenter mir geraten, eine anzeige gegen unbekannt zu stellen
wegen kennwortklau
und die mahnung??frag ich
na die wird ja dann automatisch "eingefroren" wenn ein verfahren dranhängt
aha
also ehrlich liebe leute
schrei


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2006)

Genau, die Österreicher sagen, Du sollst was anzeigen in D - ganz schön merkbefreit DAS. Sollen die es doch selbst machen, die bekommen ja ihr Geld nicht und Du hast einen Widerspruchs- und Rechtfertigungsgrund.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

*maxolution*

gibt es denn überhaupt jemanden der nicht gezahlt hat, von der firma verklagt wurde und bei dem es zu einem rechtsgültigen urteil gekommen ist???  außer mister T.H. der offensichtlich wohl angestellter der maxolution ist oder für *[...]* arbeitet( meiner meinung nach!). habe auch ausstehende forderungen in höhe von 500 euro, denke aber gar nicht daran zu bezahlen. ich denke die firma rechnet einfach damit das die meisten es doch mit der angst zu tun kriegen wenn ein schreiben einer inkasso firma bzw. "eines seriösen hamburger rechtsanwalts in der *[...]* ins haus geflattert kommt. ähnliche probleme gibt es auch mit anderen internetanbietern. vielleicht müßte man mal die gerichtsentscheidungen des amtsgericht bzw. landgericht nach gleichen fällen durchsuchen. vielleicht ja doch jemann bei dem es schon zur verhandlung gekommen ist ?

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: maxolution*

Also, vor ein paar Tagen habe ich 2 Mahnungen á 280,59 € non Debran Inkasso bekommen...560€!!! Der Hammer, ich kann mich nicht mal dran erinnern irgendeinen Dienst von ähnlichen Anbietern wie Maxolution in Anspruch genommen zu haben. Ich sehe es absolut nicht ein, eine so hohe Summe zu zahlen ohne zu wissen warum und wofür. Ausserdem habe ich niemals eine Rechnung erhalten.

Ausserdem: Der Rechtsanwalt ist nie zu sprechen, er geht nie ans Telefon.
Was soll ich machen, falls es wirklich vor Gericht geht?


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2006)

Was hältst Du davon, erstmal schriftlich der Forderung zu widersprechen und einen Leistungsnachweis anzufordern? Telefonisch geht in der Tat nichts - bringt auch nicht, da dann ja jeder kommen könnte. Gelegentlich erreicht man in Hamburg jemand, wird aber nur (teils unfreundlich) unbrauchbar bedient [eigene Erfahrung]. Du schreibst, dass Du niemals einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst in Anspruch genommen hast - das wäre doch schon mal ein Grund, den Du anbringen könntest. Debran ist nicht in der Lage einen Nachweis über die tatsächliche Nutzung zu führen [eigene Erfahrung].

Debran scheint sich zum verlängerten Arm der Österreicher hier in D zu mausern. Die Mandantenliste fängt mit Verimount an und hört bei Maxolution längst nicht auf.


----------



## Unregistriert 123 (18 April 2006)

Ich habe mal im Internet fleißig geforscht und da ich viel mit Anwälten zutun habe auch gleich einen seriösen RA gefragt. (Fazit vorweg: Einfach abheften!)
1. Ich habe noch nirgendwo einen Hinweis darauf gefunden, daß der Inkassodienst oder sonst jemand jemals einen Mahnbescheid geschweigedenn eine Klage bei Gericht eingereicht hätte. 
2. Massenhaft habe ich feststellen können, daß sich fast alle über den Tisch gezogen fühlen und meiner Meinung auch recht haben
3. Nehmt die Mahnungen, Rechnungen sonstigen "Müll" und heftet ihn ab und den Rest ignorieren. 
4. Sollte tats. was in der Richtung Mahnbescheid, Klage kommen (unwahrscheinlich) geht sofort zu einem RA und forscht gleichzeitig im Internet gründlich nach (ich hab mittlerweile einen ganzen Ordner von Infos aus dem Internet voll) Nehmt die Sachen mit zu Eurem RA und erstattet außerdem Strafanzeige wegen versuchen Betruges! 

Das ist aber nat. alles nicht rechtl. bindend was ich hier schreibe sondern lediglich ein ganz gut gemeinter Rat!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

Halli Hallo!
Habe auch Theater mit der Firma Debran Inkasso...hierbei ging es auch um ein angebliches abo bei der firma firstload.de. dort konnte man kostenlos 2 wochen downloaden, nach den zwei wochen hat man automatisch ein abo gehabt, es sei denn man hat eine kündigungs mail hingeschickt. das hab ich auch getan, aber da die e-mail angeblich nicht angekommen ist soll ich jetzt 140 euro für etwas bezahlen, das ich nichtmal genutzt habe!


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2006)

Also bist du den Vertrag eingegangen und hast firstgerecht gekündigt. Nun liegt es aber eigentlich an dir, auch den Nachweis darüber zu führen, dass die Kündigung eingegangen ist. Wenn du keine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen hast, musst du davon ausgehen, dass die nicht angekommen ist - also ohne Nachweis nicht fristgerecht im Testzeitraum gekündigt.

Das könnte zwar ein Trick des Anbieters sein, doch das die reine Spekulation hilft dir nicht weiter - du müsstest es beweisen können.


----------



## drboe (28 April 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Also bist du den Vertrag eingegangen und hast firstgerecht gekündigt. Nun liegt es aber eigentlich an dir, auch den Nachweis darüber zu führen, dass die Kündigung eingegangen ist. Wenn du keine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen hast, musst du davon ausgehen, dass die nicht angekommen ist - also ohne Nachweis nicht fristgerecht im Testzeitraum gekündigt.
> 
> Das könnte zwar ein Trick des Anbieters sein, doch das die reine Spekulation hilft dir nicht weiter - du müsstest es beweisen können.


Hm. Warum soll man bei einer nahezu unerreichbaren Firma, die alles per Mail schickt, mit Ausnahme der Inkassoforderungen via Anwalt, in der Nachweispflicht sein, dass das Schreiben da eingegangen ist? Die Zahl der nicht angekommenen, korrekt adressierten  Mails, die ich seit ca. 1989 gesendet habe, tendiert nahe Null. In den anderen Fällen (fehlerhafte Adressierung) erhalte ich eine Nachricht über die Nicht-Zustellung, was mich gewöhnlich veranlaßt, der Ursache des Fehleers auf den Grund zu gehen. Sollen die doch erklären, warum sie eine korrekt adressierte Mail nicht erhalten haben. Und weil das so häufig im Netz diskutiert wird: sollen die doch bitte auch erklären, wie es angehen kann, dass ausgerechnet bei denen so überproportional viele Mails nicht ankommen. Ich wäre auch sehr gespannt, wie glaubwürdig diese Erklärungen einem Gericht vorkommen, wenn man die übrigen Merkwürdigkeiten im Geschäftsgebahren der Firma erläutert. Ich halte, zugeggeben, nicht sonderlich viel von Juristen. Noch weniger von Richtern. Aber völlig blöd und lebensfremd sind die nun auch nicht. 

Ggf. entstünde auch ein Patt: man kann den Empfang der Kündigung nicht nachweisen. Und die können letztlich nicht wirklich nachweisen, dass man sich da angemeldet hat. Dann hat man zwar nie gekündigt, mußte das aber auch nicht. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2006)

Du hast schon Recht aber der Fragesteller hat sicher ein dünneres Fell als du und ich. Entgegen deiner Behauptung, dass Verimount nahezu nicht erreichbar sei, lass dir gesagt sein - sind es! Der Support ist mEn zwar noch längst nicht hinreichend aber wenn einer eine Kündigungsmail schickt und darauf vertraut, dass er damit aus dem Vertrag raus ist, ohne dasss eine Rückmeldung kam, der ist schon ziemlich naiv. Der Fragesteller hat auch nicht wirklich erklärt, in welchem Stadium er tatsächlich gekündigt hatte - war das noch im Testzeitraum oder erst dann, als die Rechnung kam?

DEBRAN hin oder her. Der versucht doch auch nur irgendwie an den Forderungsgegenstand ran zu kommen. Verimount übermittelt alle Verbindungsdaten an seinen Abrechungspartner mit denen der nichts anfangen kann. Dafür wird Widerspruchsführern aber angeraten, eine Anzeige zu erstatten, weil man selbst dafür von der Verimount kein Mandat hat. Und nun sind wir weder beim dem üblichen, leidigen Thema.....


----------



## drboe (29 April 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber der Fragesteller hat sicher ein dünneres Fell als du und ich.


Ich gebe gern zu, dass das "dicke Fell" im Wesentlichen aus fortgeschrittenem Alter und allgemeiner Vorsicht herrührt. Ersteres führt dazu, dass mich eine Reihe der Angebote (SMS-Kontingente, Hausarbeitenhilfe, DVD ...) völlig kalt läßt, ich also nicht auf so etwas hereinfallen kann, Letztgenanntes läßt mich gewisse Risiken grundsätzlich vermeiden. Wer, wie ich, aktuell nicht mit obskuren Forderungen und den Drohungen von Anwälten belastet ist, hat also in gewisser Weise gut reden. In der Vergangenheit haben Anwälte aber schon versucht, mich um einiges Geld zu erleichtern; allerdings erfolglos. Was mich dabei immer wieder wunderte ist, mit welchen wunderlichen Verdrehungen und absurden Behauptungen diese Anwälte ihren Standpunkt, bzw. den ihres Mandanten darstellen. Das muss eine Berufskrankheit sein, die allerdings nicht dazu führt, die Berufsfähigkeit in Frage zu stellen; eher im Gegenteil.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2006)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die liefern IP-Listen mit Zeitstempel. Sowohl die IP beim anmelden, als auch die IP der "Nutzung".

Das reicht den meisten deutschen Richtern völlig aus. Leider.

Grüße 
Rosi


----------



## dvill (29 April 2006)

Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Die liefern IP-Listen mit Zeitstempel. Sowohl die IP beim anmelden, als auch die IP der "Nutzung".
> 
> Das reicht den meisten deutschen Richtern völlig aus. Leider.


Das ist völliger Unsinn.

Eine IP-Adresse mit oder ohne Zeitstempel beweist nichts.

Zusammen mit Abrechnungsdaten von Providern würde man eventuell eine Telefonnummer oder einen DSL-Kunden zuordnen können. Wer als Person im Internet aktiv war, identifiziert die IP-Adresse nicht. Welche Verträge diese unbekannte Person geschlossen haben könnte, bleibt völlig offen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (29 April 2006)

Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Die liefern IP-Listen mit Zeitstempel. Sowohl die IP beim anmelden, als auch die IP der "Nutzung".
> 
> Das reicht den meisten deutschen Richtern völlig aus. Leider.


Wie kommst Du auf das schmale Brett? Wie dvill schon schrieb, beweist eine IP-Adresse samt Zeitpunkt in der Regel gar nichts. Es ist zwar richtig, das deren Web-Server die IPs samt Zeitstempel loggen kann. Nur wissen die damit natürlich noch lange nicht, wer der Teilnehmer ist. Das könnte man nur herausbekommen, wenn der Benutzer eine feste IP-Adresse hat. Geht man via Modem oder ISDN-Karte per Einwahl ins Netz, so hat man keine feste IP-Adresse. Bei den meisten DSL-Anschlüssen ist das ebenso. Die Beziehung zwischen IP/Zeitstempel und Teilnehmeranschluß kennt nun nur der ISP. Der sagt das aber nicht jedem, sondern nur dem StA bei der Untersuchung von Straftaten. Eine Straftat liegt mit der Anmeldung aber gar nicht vor, und das war's dann. Daher fragen die Anbieter gar nicht erst nach, weil sie die Antwort schon kennen, nämlich das man aus Gründen des Datenschutzes keine Ausküfte erteilt. 

Dass die nun bei ihren Drohungen trotzdem auf die IP-Adresse hinweisen, gehört quasi zum Ritual. Die setzen darauf, dass man sich bluffen läßt. Für etwas erfahrenere Leute, die das mit den Straftaten wissen, wird wohl gelegentlich noch angeführt, dass man Strafanzeige erstatten würde, sofern man z. B. sein Alter falsch angegeben hat. Damit bewegen die sich auf ziemlich dünnem Eis und man könnte sie nun z. B. wegen versuchter Erpressung anzeigen.

Das Richter in Strafprozessen IPs ausreichen, stimmt. Allerdings geht es da eben um Strafprozesse, die hier kaum zu erwarten sind. Und belegt wird durch die IP-Adresse dann auch nur, von welchem Anschluß aus ein Zugriff zu einer bestimmten Zeit erfolgte. Wer aber am PC saß, der Anschlußinhaber, ein Familienmitglied, Besucher, Freund oder Einbrecher, das kann aus einer IP-Adresse auch mit dem bestem Willen nicht geschlossen werden. 

Kurz, man soll sich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

Auch ich bin betroffen. WUNDERSAMERWEISE weiß Debran bereits von meiner neuen Adresse, OBWOHL ich erst vor 4 Wochen umgezogen bin und die Adresse weder im Telefonbuch, noch sonstirgendwo hinterlegt sein kann. Das stinkt nach Adresskauf-Taktik. Habe bis dato auch nie Mahnungen oder sowas bekommen. Werde gleich erstmal ein Schreiben aufsetzen und widersprechen. Gut, dass es Foren wie dieses hier gibt. Wir müssen uns einfach wehren.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2006)

Achja, falls jemand auch ein Schreiben aufsetzten will, so hab ichs formuliert:



> Rechtsanwalt M. B.
> Postfach 30 43 10
> 20314 Hamburg
> 
> ...



_persönliche Daten und unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen editiert modaction _


----------



## Phänomenologe (3 Mai 2006)

_[Spekulationen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2006)

Gibts hier irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse? Ich habe es verpeilt, den Widerspruch per Einschreiben rauszuschicken. Habe heute telefonisch nach gefragt, der Brief ist am 09.05.06 angekommen und die Sache liege beim Anwalt zur Prüfung.

Gibt es noch andere betroffene außer denen, die hier schon gepostet haben, oder hat jemand weitere Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Inkasso-Büro nach Einreichung des Widerspruchs? Bin dankbar für jede Info.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

habts euch schonmal auf der jeweiligen website informiert? www.maxo....at ?


----------



## kitekat (13 September 2006)

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) komplett editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Im Wiederholungsfall wird der Account gesperrt!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------

